# Show in PA



## BigLuch (May 1, 2010)

May 29th & 30th, 2010 - The AADR is hosting 2 conformation shows on Saturday and 2 conformation shows on Sunday at the Warwick County Fairgrounds in Pottstown, PA. For more information contact Andrea @ 910-368-7817.

Ill be there hit me up if anyone plans on going. would like to meet some ppl from the forum.


----------

